# What Perfumes are on your wish list



## VAL4M (Oct 16, 2015)

I have a on going wish list that I keep adding up since the beginning of the year:
  My top 5 perfumes I just dying to add to my collection.
  Guerlain Gourmand Coquin (Chocolate and Rum!) 
  Armani Prive Myrrhe Imperiale (Myrrh, vanilla)
  Parfum d'empire Ambre Russe (Amber with Vodka! cheers! )
  Maitre parfumeur et gantier Ambre Précieux (a gourmand amber)
  L'artisan parfumeur Nuit de turebureuse (a nice incense white flower)

  What is on perfume wish list?


----------



## lexielex (Oct 18, 2015)

Bond No.9 Brooklyn and Scent of Peace!!!


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 18, 2015)

lexielex said:


> Bond No.9 Brooklyn and Scent of Peace!!!


Never smell any Bond No9 perfume but my perfume twin The Non-Blonde (she doesn't know she is my perfume twin as she is a blogger but pretty much all the perfume that she love I'm loving it too) But her favorite is Bond New Haarlem and I really want to try it. Coffee, Vanilla,Cedar and AMBER Hello right up my alley!  But those are expensive!!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 18, 2015)

I have to get my hands on the Miu Miu fragrance, it's such a beautiful scent... I also want Ri Ri by Rihanna.


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 18, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I have to get my hands on the Miu Miu fragrance, it's such a beautiful scent... I also want Ri Ri by Rihanna.


Didn't smell that perfume yet but the bottle is supper cute.  I like Ri Ri by Rihanna but Rogue by Rihanna is my favorite perfume from her.... the suede dry down of Rogue is really uncommon for that price!


----------



## mistymorose (Oct 18, 2015)

Guerlain Shalimar has been on my wishlist for a while and I think it'd be perfect for fall/winter!


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 18, 2015)

VAL4M said:


> Didn't smell that perfume yet but the bottle is supper cute.  I like Ri Ri by Rihanna but Rogue by Rihanna is my favorite perfume from her.... the suede dry down of Rogue is really uncommon for that price!


 Rogue is a gem indeed, perfect for fall/winter! I also like Rogue Love for lighter daytime wear... Miu Miu is really really nice


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 19, 2015)

mistymorose said:


> Guerlain Shalimar has been on my wishlist for a while and I think it'd be perfect for fall/winter!


I have Guerlain Shalimar and Shalimar Ode a la vanille du Mexique (still available at Fragrancenet and Beautyencounter both site are legit i order from them before) 
  I prefer Shalimar Ode a la vanille, it has less rough edges and is rounder .... it is not vanilla vanilla, it's just a tamer Shalimar.


----------



## lexielex (Oct 24, 2015)

yes there are very expensive that's why they are my Christmas wish list for my SO


----------



## Msgyal (Oct 24, 2015)

MJ Decadence.


----------



## Snouks (Dec 22, 2015)

Elizabeth and James Nirvana black
Narciso and Rodriguez for her ( the pink bottle)


----------



## Andrew25 (Jan 29, 2016)

I got my girl Coco Chanel a week back which was on discount and it was so worth it. The price was reasonable too it costed me around $100. I have got myself Armani, MK, Dior and Tommy as well and they are all good at the scent. There are some local brands as well that offers pure amazing scents also.


----------



## Dadale (Mar 2, 2016)

Narciso and Rodriguez - For her
Viktor & Rolf - Flowerbomb


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 31, 2016)

Cartiers La Panthere.


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Apr 1, 2016)

Serge Lutens: La vierge de fer, Fleurs d'oranger
 Atelier Cologne: Grand Neroli (might add more AC, they all smell so fantastic!)


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 3, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> I have a on going wish list that I keep adding up since the beginning of the year:
> My top 5 perfumes I just dying to add to my collection.
> Guerlain Gourmand Coquin (Chocolate and Rum!)
> Armani Prive Myrrhe Imperiale (Myrrh, vanilla)
> ...



 I need to update my list from October 2015.
I did purchased
Guerlain Gourmand Coquin in November
Armani Prive Myrrhe Imperial this March
L'artisan Parfumeur Nuit de Turebureuse this december.

So those two are still on my list with
Parfum d'empire Ambre Russe (Amber with Vodka! cheers! )
Maitre parfumeur et gantier Ambre Précieux (a gourmand amber)
Armani prive Rouge Malachite (I died and went to Jasmine tureburose heaven!! )
Mona Di Orio - Nombre d'or Vanille (dry woody vanilla)
MEMO Lalibela  (well blend, floral - oriental perfume)


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 3, 2016)

MAC_Fafinette14 said:


> Serge Lutens: La vierge de fer, Fleurs d'oranger
> Atelier Cologne: Grand Neroli (might add more AC, they all smell so fantastic!)



I love Serge Lutens perfume I have 7 bottle of him and I wish I have the chance to put my hand of one of his more exclusive bell jar perfume, as for Atelier Cologne I like what they do but have not find a perfume that speak to me just yet.


----------



## theparfumfairy (Jun 18, 2016)

I have about 266 fragrances on my wish list but next purchase will be Tom Ford Soleil Blanc.


----------



## shigirlbeauty (Jan 23, 2018)

I have three body mists in my wish list in 2018. They are:

_Satsuma body mist
 Strawberry body mist
Moringa body mist 
_
I like them because of their vegan ingredients and good scents. All three of them are available in The Body Shop, India.


----------



## briannafreeman (May 12, 2018)

Calvin Klein. If I'm going to splurge on perfume anyway, it has to be the best.


----------

